# Idolomantis diabolica communal setup? "Idolo Paradise"?



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone! Today I was working on converting a 20in x12 1/2in x 10in fish tank into a "idolo Paradise." 


I was wondering, Is it ok if I keep 5 L2/L3 idolos in this set up? I understand feeding issues but I mainly feed my idolos by tweezers (also keep some flys running around).


Here is a pic of the "Idolo Paradise."


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 6, 2015)

Just to let you guys know, I have hot glued screening on every side but the bottom of the fish tank.


----------



## idologrl (Jun 6, 2015)

Very nice! :clap: .......................... As they grow in size you'll have to adjust the sticks in the cage. They will try and molt from the bottom..Your idolos should be very happy. Oh and I was told that you should have a fan running at the top of the enclosure due to the fact that idolos need ventilation. I bought a cheap computer fan from ebay and keep it pointed down into the tank for them. They have done well with this setup. I do move them when they are ready to molt in their later instars because I was concerned that they would bump into the one molting.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 6, 2015)

I added some cool lights! Also let 5 go in the enclosure. 


More pics coming soon!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 6, 2015)

idologrl said:


> Very nice! :clap: .......................... As they grow in size you'll have to adjust the sticks in the cage. They will try and molt from the bottom..Your idolos should be very happy. Oh and I was told that you should have a fan running at the top of the enclosure due to the fact that idolos need ventilation. I bought a cheap computer fan from ebay and keep it pointed down into the tank for them. They have done well with this setup. I do move them when they are ready to molt in their later instars because I was concerned that they would bump into the one molting.


good idea for the fan. I will also adjust the sticks when needed.


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 7, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Hello Everyone! Today I was working on converting a 20in x12 1/2in x 10in fish tank into a "idolo Paradise."
> 
> I was wondering, Is it ok if I keep 5 L2/L3 idolos in this set up? I understand feeding issues but I mainly feed my idolos by tweezers (also keep some flys running around).
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 7, 2015)

Yay a L2 nymphs is molting now into L3!


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 7, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Yay a L2 nymphs is molting now into L3!


Awesome!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 7, 2015)

Quick photo of the L2 nymph molting, sorry for the bad quality. It was the only picture before my phone died.


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 7, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Quick photo of the L2 nymph molting, sorry for the bad quality. It was the only picture before my phone died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I love molt shots haha


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 7, 2015)

Molting was a success!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 7, 2015)

Added a custom made water dripper.


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 7, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Molting was a success!


Thats great!


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 7, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Added a custom made water dripper.


Lemme see! lol


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 7, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Lemme see! lol


video coming soon!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 7, 2015)

Homemade water dropper (VIDEO)


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Jun 7, 2015)

I would never move Idolos before they molt crystal. It my cause complications. Good luck!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jun 8, 2015)

Technically if it is a long enough time before a molt they are fine with being moved, some move around before they molt, usually to a suitable perch, which if given, they settle right away. I have a fried who got a double shield from me, it chose to molt ten minutes after being rehoused


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Like the cool enclosure!


----------



## Sticky (Jul 6, 2015)

I thought screen was a no no because they can lose thier claws on the ends of their tarsi.


----------



## LAME (Jul 7, 2015)

Sticky said:


> I thought screen was a no no because they can lose thier claws on the ends of their tarsi.


That's what I've read and also been told myself. I converted a 10g tank sat upright with the inside walls completely covered by rubberized shelf liner. Took awhile to build.... But it definitely works.As far as screen goes, I get a "heavy duty" screen mesh... Usually from Ace hardware for around $12 a roll. Its rubberized (thick) black screen for windows, but ive also used it without issues.


----------



## MantidBro (Jul 7, 2015)

LAME said:


> That's what I've read and also been told myself. I converted a 10g tank sat upright with the inside walls completely covered by rubberized shelf liner. Took awhile to build.... But it definitely works.
> 
> As far as screen goes, I get a "heavy duty" screen mesh... Usually from Ace hardware for around $12 a roll. Its rubberized (thick) black screen for windows, but ive also used it without issues.


I was also told that, and thought it was true for quite some time, but I use screen for all my mantids and have experienced no loss of feet because of it.


----------

